
Chase had ads on 400k Sites, then on just 5k, with same results (2017) - tzury
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/business/chase-ads-youtube-fake-news-offensive-videos.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13992576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13992576)

